# Help removing chuck



## wood-worker (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi I've just bought this record power coronet no. 2 lathe and i can't quite figure out how to remove the chuck as I would like turn between centres.

Below is a few photos.
Any help will be amazing


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not 100% certain but I think the hole in the headstock is an indexing/locking mechanism. Put a rod in there and it should prevent the spindle from turning. Then it's just a matter of brute wrenching on the chuck. If it doesn't feel right, trust yourself and try something else.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> I'm not 100% certain but I think the hole in the headstock is an indexing/locking mechanism. Put a rod in there and it should prevent the spindle from turning. Then it's just a matter of brute wrenching on the chuck. If it doesn't feel right, trust yourself and try something else.


I think you got it, it's not an oil hole as the picture illustrates one with a spring cap right on top. Be sure the rod you use is a good fit and not rounded on the end so it doesn't slip and damage the slot on the shaft. Theres holes on the chuck to use for gripping that end as well.


----------



## wood-worker (Aug 23, 2012)

So the rod goes in the hole covered by the silver cap ? If so where does the spindle oil go ? 

Sorry for the stupid questions but this is my first haha

Thanks


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

wood-worker said:


> So the rod goes in the hole covered by the silver cap ? If so where does the spindle oil go ?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid questions but this is my first haha
> 
> Thanks


no i think he was saying the other hole


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

3rd pic down shows the hole


----------



## wood-worker (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi I've tried this hole and its just a blank end hole does not go through to spindle but I've had a look and inside the headstock and on the spindle there are two flat bits ground into the spindle looks like a spanner could be fitted over it and the removal tool on the chuck and hopefully this will get it off haha


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

try it but like steve said if it dont feel right dont do it


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

If that chuck was on there when you bought the lathe , and if it looks to have been there for a long time , it may be that the previous owner always clamped the Morse taper spur drive into the scroll chuck .
Doing it that way is ok and apart from the loss of a few inches of spindle length , all will be well .


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

As the previous reply mentioned, there are spur drives which are intended to be used in a chuck.

This is one which should be available in the UK by Teknatool.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000403/1580/nova-spur-drive-center.aspx

You should be able to find this one, or an equivalent in the UK.

If this were my lathe I would still want to be able to remove the chuck, even if I did use an adapter link in the link.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

You are really looking at insert removal there , the chuck already being off .
I see in the first photo on your other thread , that you have two chuck spanners , a manual should have the info for doing the job. 

This link may get you to a manual , and tools . 
http://www.lathes.co.uk/coronet%20major/page4.html


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

If it's like my lathe, there isn't a Morse taper under there. Instead, I have a thread adapter and a chuck, and a steb centre which is designed to be held in a chuck. This I got from MLCS. It works.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

wood-worker said:


> I've had a look and inside the headstock and on the spindle there are two flat bits ground into the spindle looks like a spanner could be fitted over it and the removal tool on the chuck and hopefully this will get it off haha


I have seen a couple of video where the turner did as you described. Opened the headstock an inserted what looked to be an large open end wrench over the spindle.
For additional pressure on the chuck you can use a strap wrench on it or insert a stout steel bar in the jaws of the chuck (closed down on teh bar) for additional leverage.

The wrench in your other post may also be used on the chuck itself. The origional Nova chuck had a similar wrench for removing the chuck once the spindle was locked.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Top left , an open ended spanner , might be just the tool for the job.
Dunno who's tools they are , I found the photo on the net


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi the hole with the silver cap is where you oil the phosphor bronze bearing. You may need a open end spanner which fits on the flats on the spindle and a tommy bar that fits in the hole on the black rusted piece to loosen the chuck or a tommy bar that fits in the hole on the 3rd picture. These lathes have a one (1) morse taper in the head and tail stoke. Remember the bearings need oil often and are tightened periodically with a c spanner that fits the big silver nut on the front of the head stock.The chuck maybe a Record 3000. Check if the lathe has a model number and go on Records web site for more info. Regards Tamboti


----------



## wood-worker (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions but I have to say a special thanks to Tambotie as this suggestion worked and the chuck is now off.

Thanks all


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

wood-worker said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions but I have to say a special thanks to Tambotie as this suggestion worked and the chuck is now off.


Excellent :thumbsup:

(Ever notice how it's always the last thing you try which actually works? :laughing: )


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Happy to read you managed to get the chuck off. Good to see Tambotie had experience with this lathe design. :thumbsup:

Now you can clean things up in addition to doing some between centre turning. :icon_smile:


----------



## wood-worker (Aug 23, 2012)

Correct this is why I also wanted to remove the chuck as I have got some #0000 steel wool and I plan to clean up the ways etc i have been doing a little look on google and I've found people use a special oil for the ways. Is this really that important I know I need to buy some spindle oil.

And do you think it is a good idea to strip out the headstock to clean the years of gunk as I am cleaning up the rest of the lathe?


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

I get mine here:
http://www.bluechipmachineshop.com/bc_store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=26


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

wood-worker said:


> And do you think it is a good idea to strip out the headstock to clean the years of gunk as I am cleaning up the rest of the lathe?


If this were my lathe, I would clean up whatever I could clean up. No telling how many years of gunk accumulation. While you are cleaning you can also confirm nothing else is rusted or unable to move as intended.


----------



## wood-worker (Aug 23, 2012)

Well as it stands now the lathe is fully working bearings are running perfect just looks like a bit of surface rust on the ways and the unpainted surfaces and some oily gunk here and there but nothing major so I don't really want to disturb the head stock to clean out some gunk that's not really harming but I think I might do it for peace of mind so I know my machine is clean and ready for hopefully many years to come.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

A screwdriver and a rag works wonders in tight places for wiping up gunk, you may not need to disassemble. I'd get a bottle of synthetic oil for the bearings for the long run. I've seen too often how cheap oil turns to gum over time.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

wood-worker said:


> ...and I've found people use a special oil for the ways .


I have on occasion sprayed a mist of silicon on the bed . It works well , possibly too well .
A small flick of the wrist sends the tailstock flying along to thump into the headstock :laughing:.


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

I wipe the ways down with Johnson paste wax every month or so and that keeps the tail stock sliding great. If you use anything silicone based be sure to keep it away from any wood that you plan on putting a finish on.


----------

